

Show HN: I used Squarespace to build a site for my new game. Very pleased - lenkendall
http://www.cartegram.com/

======
christudor
For me, the big problem here is that the website gives me no indication of
what the game actually is. I understand it involves my smartphone and
photographing things in the real world, but that's about it.

However, when I go to the Kickstarter page I see you've got this wonderful
video which explains /exactly/ what the game involves, and it actually looks
pretty cool.

So I would say get some more information about the game on the website (I
would start by adding the Kickstarter video to the front page).

Great idea, though - good luck with the launch of the first season!

~~~
lenkendall
Thanks Chris. I think you're right about this. The video is way more clear and
I need to re-edit it to be timeless and not reference the KS campaign.

~~~
christudor
Yep, I think when people are introduced to a new product they're just used to
clicking on a video and having everything explained to them in 2-3 minutes.
The video on the KS page looks great, as I said...

------
icantthinkofone
My only complaint is that these sites all look the same.

~~~
lenkendall
That's fair, but in my eyes every bootstrap site looks the same too. I think
the photography is the key to standing out.

~~~
icantthinkofone
Any time you use someone else's framework you're going to look the same.
Photography will make you a bettter, or worse, version of the same thing but
you'll still look the same. Which is why my web dev company would never
consider using such things.

------
lenkendall
I added a temporary video in per the suggestion of a few of you guys. It will
be a placeholder until I reshoot something a bit more polished. Thanks again!

------
bttf
In my opinion, this site is lacking a solid demonstration of the game/product.
My interest has been piqued but the website fails to inform.

~~~
lenkendall
Thanks for this. I just completed my Kickstarter and the product is in print.
I'm going to add a video to the home page once I have the physical product
ready. Here's the old video. Does that help clarify a bit?
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/LenKendall/cartegram-
fi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/LenKendall/cartegram-find-your-
adventure)

------
lenkendall
I would love feedback on the copy.

~~~
mjhouse
On the site? It looks good. You might consider adding an option to share the
site via social at the bottom. It might drive more traffic to the site.

Also- icantthinkofone is right. You probably want a game info page with
screenshots, video or a guide, you know.

~~~
lenkendall
Not sure how I forgot this. #Facepalm

~~~
mjhouse
You get distracted lining up <div> tags. :)

